# Ladies, pls need ur honest opinions



## john1985 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm 25, married with a two yr old son. i met an old friend sometime ago. she hd been expressing sexual interest which i ignored. i stupidly went 2 visit her and she came on to me very strongly. tings gt heatd, there was penetration, unprotectd, then i came 2 my senses and ran!

i've been disatisfied. i hv felt like i rushd into d marriage and hv been hving a few sexual problems with my wife, viewing porn a lot lately. i know these are excuses. I realze dat i love my wife completely. I know she loves me, she does everytin for me. she is a good person, and has been a good wife to me.

I feel so guilty and dirty. I want to tell my wife bt i dont want to hurt her. and i dont want to loose her. i think i've ruined our lives. wat do i do. PLS SOMEBODY HELP.


----------



## mother-of-one (Jul 20, 2010)

I feel horrible saying this, but don't tell your wife. She may never forgive you. Stop calling or seeing the friend. She's only a bad influence. 

You need to talk to your wife about whatever sexual problems you are having instead of seeking sex from others or porn!!!! Maybe try therapy? 

Remember that you have a two year old son! If you don't love your wife, maybe consider leaving her now before your son is any older. He won't remember the split up. If you do love your wife, then try harder to make things work!

Your problem might be sex... find out what her problem is!! There's always two sides to the story!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

john1985 said:


> I realze dat i love my wife completely.


as i tell my H, you sure have a funny way of showing you love someone. 

tell her the truth. you dont need to get into the details. she'll pry but its better to tell her that you had unprotected sex and that is all.


----------



## R0bin (Jul 20, 2010)

I would tell your wife. Can you imagine if she finds out through someone else? Then it will be truly over.

Do not have sex with your wife until you go get tested! You just had unprotected sex with a woman.


----------



## mother-of-one (Jul 20, 2010)

actually you guys are right... get tested... and hope that she isn't pregnant.


----------



## movingonthistime (Jul 21, 2010)

The best thing to do is to tell her the truth. She probably knows in her heart anyway. Both of you should get tested and counseling to work out the issues in your marriage. I believe it will work out to help the marriage become stronger in the end.


----------

